# Rockport Next Saturday!



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

A change in plans has made it so that I can fish next Saturday morning.
I want to go to Rockport and anyone else that would like to meet up there is welcome.
I will be parking inside the park at the boat ramp.
There is a parking fee there, but the easy access to the ice and the heated restrooms make it worth while.
Let me know if you are comming up and if you need a rod or just some holes drilled.
I will be there to answer questions and give advice to ice virgins or other ice holes that just want to come by.
I will show you some tactics for trout and perch. Also how to fish without a fish finder.
I plan to be on the ice at sun up, in the area of the ramp.
I will have a RED chair set up so look for it.
The forcast for Saturday looks good so far, so I'll see you on the ice.
Grandpa D.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Rockport Next Saturday?*

I'll see you there Grandpa D !!!! *\-\* *\-\*


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Rockport Next Saturday?*

I would love to be there. My wife is having some minor surgery next week. I will have to see how she feels friday to see if I can go or not. I'll let you know.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Rockport Next Saturday?*

I've wanted to try out Rockport, I'll see if I can make it


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Rockport Next Saturday?*

Thanks Grandpa D, it sounds like fun and I'll see if I can get a kitchen pass.

I've never fished for perch and am wondering what the fuss is all about so I'd love the opportunity to learn some techniques and catch a few. I've got plenty of gear for trout but can you recommend some basic tackle that I'll need for perch fishing? I'd like to come prepared...


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Rockport Next Saturday?*

Tackle for Perch and Trout are very similar..
At places like Rockport and Mantua, I use a 1 1/2" jig like an Ice Cut'r, Paddle Bug, Whatta Cricket, Tube Jig and other simmular jigs. Use these jigs with a 1/16 oz or a 1/32 pz jig head.
I tie a smaller jig about 10" above the bottom jig.
For the top jig I like Maniac Gizzy Bugs and Rat Finkies.
If I am fishing for Trout only, I may only use the larger jigs by themselves.
Other tackle like Sweedish Pimples, Ginz Worms and Gitzits work, as do very small brass jigging spoons.
You don't need a lot of different jigs for ice fishing.
As for color, I like White or clear with flake, dark Green, and Brown. Pink is sometimes a good color.
I use a lot of glow jig heads and even some of the bodies that glow.
I have fished with people that just use a hook and sinker with a piece worm and they catch fish, almost as well as folks do using all the fancy stuff.
Bait is very important in ice fishing.
Perch like wax worms, meal worms, night crawler and cut bait including Perch eyes.
Trout fishing is done with the same baits, but add minnows and chub meat to the list.
You can also fish with Power Bait and Salmon Eggs for Trout.
The best thing that I can recommend, is to watch for fishing reports and try what's working for others until you have fished enough to get a feel for what you like and trust.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Rockport Next Saturday! Who Will Be There?*

The State pass works there and East Canyon.
I have one to. $70.00 per year and I use it at Willard enough to pay for it.
Who knows what a day parking pass for ice fishing at Rockport costs?
You also have to pay to park at the pull offs there.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Rockport Next Saturday! Who Will Be There?*

Daily park fee's at Rockport are 7 bucks....hopefully they lower the rate's for winter.. :?

2 to 3 bucks to park along the highway ..


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I already had another trip lined up for this Saturday, it sounds like I am going to miss you. I am sure we could plan another outing and set it up a little further in advance. If for some reason my planned trip falls through then I will see you on the ice. Look for a guy in a brown chair with a black and red coat and black pants.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> I already had another trip lined up for this Saturday, it sounds like I am going to miss you. I am sure we could plan another outing and set it up a little further in advance. If for some reason my planned trip falls through then I will see you on the ice. Look for a guy in a brown chair with a black and red coat and black pants.


Yeah, I'll just echo that. We'll have to see what the rest of the troop wants to do. I missed the last forum get together (DWR BBQ) and would really like to get out and meet a bunch of folks. But a plan is already in place for that day...We'll see what happens. I know that when that plan was made, this UWN event wasn't set in stone yet.

Just a suggestion: If anyone has a plow setup they can mount to their truck, they might be heroes if they bring it along. I'm not sure how the parking setup is out there, but I can only imagine that the more car-friendly parking there is, the more people would be able to show up and enjoy. Again, I'm not sure how doable that is, but it may help.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The Parks folks do a good job of snow removal inside the park. The parking lot by the boat ramp and restrooms should be plowed and in good shape.
Too bad that you guys have other plans. It's hard to set a date that everyone can make.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

That is so true. Next trip if you could give us a little more notice, I debated canceling my other trip but it is to juicy to miss.


----------

